# Wer hat auch Großohr-Sonnenbarsche (Lepomis megalotis)?



## Alexandros (19. März 2010)

Hallo,

wollt mal fragen wer noch Großohr-__ Sonnenbarsche pflegt und wie so die Erfahrungen sind?

Ich hab im Herbst/Winter über einen Freund eine Gruppe von 10 Stück bekommen und freu mich wie Harry 
Farblich sind sie leider noch nicht die Brüller, denke dazu fehlt ihnen das Sonnenlicht.

Bisher sind zwei am buntesten, welche auch die Größten sind, daher glaub ich mal dass es Männchen sind.
Was mich ein wenig wundert ist, ist dass das "Großohr" teils nur auf einer Seite vorhanden ist 

Leider bin ich nicht so der gute Photograph, das ist die einigermaßen brauchbare Ausbeute von 90 Bildern


----------



## Christine (30. März 2010)

*AW: Lepomis megalotis*

Hallo Alex,

ich hab mir erlaubt, die Themenbezeichnung etwas zu ergänzen....wir haben ja auch User, die hochdeutsch sprechen


----------



## Digicat (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wer hat auch Großohr- Sonnenbarsche (Lepomis megalotis)?*

Servus Alex

Hast du vor sie im Teich zu halten 

Hier ein Beschreibung ...


----------



## Alexandros (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wer hat auch Großohr- Sonnenbarsche (Lepomis megalotis)?*

Hallöle,

ja werd sie den Sommer auf jeden Fall in den Teich setzen


----------



## Digicat (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wer hat auch Großohr- Sonnenbarsche (Lepomis megalotis)?*

Heißt im Winter im Indoorbecken


----------



## Alexandros (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wer hat auch Großohr- Sonnenbarsche (Lepomis megalotis)?*

Hi,

ja also ich hoff mal sie vermehren sich trotz ihres "warmen Winters" und von den Kleinen wollt ich dann mal testweise welche drin lassen.


----------

